# Keg Fridge Project Complete



## jacknohe (8/12/13)

Well, after finally pulling my finger out, the fridge is complete. First time I've attempted anything like this. Spray painting the fridge was the most nerve racking task out of all of them but came through well.

It really wasn't that hard in the end. So if you're considering it, get on with it!!!


----------



## Bizier (8/12/13)

Nice work.


----------



## Spiesy (8/12/13)

Other than the white handle strip, and that silver thing down the side of the fridge - looks GREAT mate!


----------



## Truman42 (10/12/13)

Looks great mate. Same colour scheme as mine. Black with white trim. But I dont have that gay loooking foliage down the side.. 
Bloody kiwis...


----------



## jacknohe (14/12/13)

Ha ha, the foliage had to be done. My wife made me! And if that's all it takes to get approval for a four-tap Kegerator, so be it! ;-)


----------



## real_beer (14/12/13)

Looks great well done! One thing you should change though is the All Black IPA from 6.6% to 2.0% to more accurately reflect the 34 to 2 drubbing they just received in the World Cup Final :lol:


----------



## QldKev (14/12/13)

I think the black board looks great. I tried doing it to mine once, but it always looked messy. I'm not very artistic at all.


----------



## Vanoontour (14/12/13)

real_beer said:


> Looks great well done! One thing you should change though is the All Black IPA from 6.6% to 2.0% to more accurately reflect the 34 to 2 drubbing they just received in the World Cup Final :lol:


Dont get the All Blacks and the NZ sevens confused now... The All Blacks have only lost 1 game in two years of International rugby


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/12/13)

vanoontour said:


> Dont get the All Blacks and the NZ sevens confused now... The All Blacks have only lost 1 game in two years of International rugby


He's getting mixed up between the All Blacks and the Kiwis (union and league) is that a transfer on the side ?
http://www.toyworld.co.nz/bellbird-korimako-bird-with-sound-14cm/ you should stick this on the top of the fridge


----------



## jacknohe (14/12/13)

wide eyed and legless said:


> He's getting mixed up between the All Blacks and the Kiwis (union and league) is that a transfer on the side ?
> http://www.toyworld.co.nz/bellbird-korimako-bird-with-sound-14cm/ you should stick this on the top of the fridge


Yes, its a transfer. Very good quality. Not worth trying to make a stencil and paint.

Ha ha, that toy could be my mascot!!!


----------



## jacknohe (14/12/13)

QldKev said:


> I think the black board looks great. I tried doing it to mine once, but it always looked messy. I'm not very artistic at all.


Its my wife's writing. Mine is terrible... :lol:


----------

